# My first thread...1990's Cannondale!



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be the one to save this beast from 10 or so years of neglect. I tore her down to the frame and got eveything thing back into shape. Now she is my go to for local single track and fire roads :thumbsup: Any guesses as to the model/year?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

52/46 big and middle rings and a roadie cassette!? 

Only possible explanations:
You have massive piston legs and no hills.
You only have wide open fire road down hills and no climbing anywhere.


As for the bike, other than a 'Cannondale', not sure what we're lookin' at. Serial number would help.
I like the stealth and (some) of the build.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually quite the opposite! I have alot of climbing where im at (reletively short I guess, very steep though) Its really not that bad considering im 6'1 and weigh 155lbs. Thanks for the compliment! and Ill be sure to check the SN whenever I get a chance


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Changes I plan to make: 
Swap the RD for a more fitting XRT or Deore XT
Swap the seatpost for a Thomson
Swap headset for Chris King


----------



## DanHar (Nov 14, 2012)

Long time reader - first time poster etc 

Definitely a 2.8 series mountain frame, possibly a 1995 M900 originally which is a wild guess due to the anodised grey CODA seatpost clamp, can't remember seeing that on any other one at the time (and I owned one way back when). Edit - If that paint is original, will be a M2000.

Check out the serial number, this guide will help (can't link it as I have less than 10 posts):
w w w.vintagecannondale.com/info.html

It's a 'bitsa'! Has bits of everything on it! Great frame to ride, very quick and light.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

its later. like a 97ish. CAAD frame.

you can check the date here:

Vintage Cannondale - Information and Catalogs for Cannondales

and ask at the same place for decals if your going that direction.


----------



## letusride (Mar 25, 2007)

Likely a 1995 2.8 series, it has a wishbone seat stay (appeared in 1994) but without the cantilever dropouts. I tend to agree with Danhar, also because of the dropouts and 1/18" pepperoni fork. The 1996 models had the P-bone fork (straight blade). Another clue is the cable stop on the fork, that replaced the crappy force 40 cams (1993-95). 1996 and forward did not use the force 40 cams. 

Only the once black faded to bronze seat collar looks original, so can't use parts to ID model. Look for the original paint color, (1995) M500 came in blue or green, M800 "Beast of the East" had cantilever dropouts, M900 came in red (the one I had) or black fade to purple, M2000 came in black fade to blue and purple. Are those Sun rims on XT hubs?

A nice bike, but if I may suggest, 
1) Keep the rear 7sp 600 derailleur (I run road d-rail/cassette on all my non-single speed bikes), unless you find the matching M900 XTR
2) Ditch the 52t ring and just run the 28?/46 combo as a double (turn high limit screw in on XTR front d-rail), better ground clearance
3) New brake pads, those XTR pads are at least 18 years old, space the cantilevers wider than they are now for better leverage. Sweet brakes!
4) Change the "almost as long as your top tube" stem for something shorter with more rise, your back will thank you
5) 27.2mm Thompson post good choice, 1 1/8" King'er always a good choice, and both keep you parts picks in the 90's if you want to stay retro

My 1995 M900 was maybe mid to late year because it had the Coda 501M CNC crank that was soft as butter but very cool looking. 1996 M900 had the 501M. Check the chainstay bridge on the frame for cracks, that is where mine broke. 

M900 in action
youtube.com/watch?v=jolQIHeF7zU

Post-M900 pepperoni fork in action
youtube.com/watch?v=7Wu6ZDXFI2M

Broke both frames a very long time ago but still have the fork.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

check the site. SN will say it all. 95's had a canti stop on the rear. my vote its a 96/97 M series. more like a 96.


----------



## letusride (Mar 25, 2007)

You might be correct since the 1995 has the post for the force 40 cam, 1996 does not. The fork would indicate 1995, but appears not to be a pepperoni and the bike has been completely rebuilt and painted (frame and fork).

1995 catalog here
66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1995/1995.pdf

1996 catalog here
66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1996/1996.pdf


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

haha.

SN will say all.


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

thats epic nice bike that proper retro


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

letusride said:


> You might be correct since the 1995 has the post for the force 40 cam, 1996 does not. The fork would indicate 1995, but the bike has been completely rebuilt and painted (frame and fork).
> 
> 1995 catalog here
> 66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1995/1995.pdf
> ...


Are you sure its a repaint? There is no evidance of another color ever being there and the paint appears to be pro/factory quality. In any case, I love it in black


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

letusride said:


> Likely a 1995 2.8 series, it has a wishbone seat stay (appeared in 1994) but without the cantilever dropouts. I tend to agree with Danhar, also because of the dropouts and 1/18" pepperoni fork. The 1996 models had the P-bone fork (straight blade). Another clue is the cable stop on the fork, that replaced the crappy force 40 cams (1993-95). 1996 and forward did not use the force 40 cams.
> 
> Only the once black faded to bronze seat collar looks original, so can't use parts to ID model. Look for the original paint color, (1995) M500 came in blue or green, M800 "Beast of the East" had cantilever dropouts, M900 came in red (the one I had) or black fade to purple, M2000 came in black fade to blue and purple. Are those Sun rims on XT hubs?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight!

The hubs are Deore LX, not sure on the rims, they only have a tiny little sticker with a few numbers on it (dont remember what they are) Maybe Mavic?

New brake pads are on the list for sure, probably going for Kool Stop

There are a few downhills I use the 52 on so im gonna keep that on

The bike is pretty comfy for me right now.I dont like the feel of the more upright riding position actually. I may go for a set back Thomson though, then I could shorten the stem and get more weight over the rear.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

savie62 said:


> thats epic nice bike that proper retro


Thanks!


----------



## DanHar (Nov 14, 2012)

letusride said:


> You might be correct since the 1995 has the post for the force 40 cam, 1996 does not.


Good pick up, I'd forgotten about the cam. It's been 16 years since mine was stolen so my mind is rusty on the details.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks sweet! Sort of a Back in Black look to it.

I've always stayed away from 'Dales because many of their parts were Cannondale specific (Headshock, Lefty, CODA parts) but it's hard to deny the simple elegance of fat tubes and a rigid fork in basic black.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you find that serial number yet?


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

The serial number is vary hard to make out, Ill check back again tonight and post up what i find. In the meantime, I was able to find the "Before" pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

The SN looks like 5716 and then 0355 below that, but once again they are very very hard to read


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up a bike with sram x9 drive train and shimano deore xt hubs laced to Mavic 221 UB rims. I am swapping those wheels onto the Cannondale and am thinking about doing the same for the x9 group. Any thoughts?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

its your call for the parts. those XTR brakes are 95, and i belive every part on there was never on that frame originally. if your gonan ride it and just use it, go for x9.

and the frame should have a 2 letter code for the date.


----------

